# Breakfast food



## marissa82 (Nov 15, 2005)

what do ppl usually have for breakfast
i wanna have some variety in regards to the first meal of the day, as i've been havin the same stuff every day in the past 18 years; cheese and marmalde on toast with milk and occasionally i'll have eggs(rarely these days) but if i'm feelin like something really radical i would have croissants
but i stay away from that stuff cuz im on a diet


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 15, 2005)

Milk and cheese and marmalade are probably just as 'bad' for you in terms of sugar/fats as an occasional egg and croissants!

In the winter months I eat porridge, made the Scots and served with salt and a little splash of milk.

In the summer I tend to just eat a couple of slices of toasted wholegrain bread, with a smear of butter and marmite or butter and home-made marmalade (only a smear, though, as I am diabetic!)


----------



## marissa82 (Nov 15, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Milk and cheese and marmalade are probably just as 'bad' for you in terms of sugar/fats as an occasional egg and croissants!


 
oh no i'm really careful with everything i eat. the milk is the no fat brand (0.1 grams of fat or less), the cheese is low fat ricotta and the marmalade is homemade


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 15, 2005)

What about porridge?  Made from steel cut oats, no milk during the cooking process, a 'splash' to serve and with a light sprinkling of salt.  Oats are a recognised cholesterol-buster!  

I eat it the Scottish way (as above), but you could probably top it with a little honey or perhaps some stewed apples or other fruits.


----------



## marissa82 (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah i eat an ethnic type of poridge but its summer down here in australia so its not the ideal food at the moment
thanks for the idea though


----------



## CrémeBrulée (Nov 15, 2005)

My workday breakfast consists of súrmjólk ("sour milk" - really a type of runny yogurt, but you could use buttermilk instead) with a little bit of brown sugar, and cornflakes mixed in. Fruit can be used instead of cornflakes. Bananas and apples are good with it.

A breakfast I like on weekends is toast with butter and a slice of ham, topped with a poached egg, and tea to drink with it.

You could try muesli with milk or buttermilk. If you get the right type of muesli, it will be both healty and tasty (check the package for the sugar content).


----------



## amber (Nov 15, 2005)

Veggie filled omelets, bagels and cream cheese, pancakes, crepes, french toast with bacon, home fries, raisin toast, fresh fruit salad, cream of wheat...that's what I typically eat.


----------



## GB (Nov 15, 2005)

I do not usually eat breakfast just because I wake up the last possible second to shower and get out the door. When i worked from my home then I would have breakfast though.

My favorite breakfast is a good bagel with some whitefish salad and a slice of cheese (swiss or jarlsberg are my favorites for this). If I have more time and $ then I will also put some lox (smoked salmon) maybe some lox spread and a load of veggies (tomato, lettuce, onion, cucumber)and maybe some capers as well.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 15, 2005)

I am probably not the healthiest breakfast eater, I love croissants, pancakes, toasted baguettes with butter and honey or jam, or if we made some cake or some sort of dessert the day before I love them as well for a breakfast!!  But also when I am in a mood I like muesli with yogurt and fresh fruit as well.  I prefer yogurt to milk as the cereals don't get as soggy, and it is more satisfying to eat...


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2005)

I make an EggBeaters omlet with light cheese and bacon bits or..
An onion bagel with reduced fat cream cheese and lox  ...or
Oatmeal sweetened with either apricot jam or maple syrup  ...or
An English muffin with PBJ  ...or
Waffles and maple syrup  ...or
Cheerios with a banana  ...or, on the weekends...
Fried eggs and corned beef hash, sausages, bacon (pick one) with home fries.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2005)

like gb, every second of sleep is precious to me. so my breakfast is usually just a few bites of each of the fruits and veggies and other things like cheese and crackers, and leftovers like pizza and pasta that i prepare for my birds every morning.
i also feed the cats, so it is very important to be awake enough to remember which animal's food to sample as i prepare their dishes.  

on weekends, i like to go out early for eggs, maple bacon or taylor pork roll, potatoes/onions/peppers for homefries (cooked in bacon grease), polish rye, bagels, smoked salmon or whitefish and tunafish salad, coffee/juice and make a big breakfast. oh, can't forget the short stack of pancakes and real vermont maple syrup.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 15, 2005)

well I eat whatever I feel like.  But a fine mag like Men's health suggests that a toasted whole grain bagel with a light smear of low fat cream cheese topped with a piece of smoked salmon and a slice of tomato, with maybe a leaf or two of baby spinach, is a fine way healthy start to your day.  and I gotta say it's dang tasty too.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2005)

I can't face food first thing in the a.m., so I usually have a couple of cups of coffee at home while skimming the paper and hit the road for the office.  

Once I get there (early), I like to have cereal with a sliced banana or one of those little fruit cups plopped into it, or I go to the nifty little deli nearby where I can get a cheese omelette, home fries (nice and greasy with crispy bits of onion), sausage or bacon, and some toast for $3.99.  I also keep packets of Quaker instant oatmeal on hand at my desk for emergencies, and bring a quart of skim in every week to keep in the company fridge.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2005)

The best breakfast, in my opinion, is diner. I mean I can have the whole diner menu for breakfast, love it. Used to do it, back in less busy times in my life. I would seat down and have a regular meal before leaving for work. For diner though I would have much-much smaller meal. Those days I was wearing size 28, now it's 38.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

cold cereal or oatmeal or grits or eggs and something bread or pancakes or waffles or cinnamon rolls or monkey bread.

You know buckytom my 15 month old brother thinks cat food is delicious!

Cameron


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Bacon and eggs with a wheat toast with peanut butter. Or cold cereral with toast and banana.Some ams I'll make an omlette.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 5, 2005)

Since time is of the essence during the week, I usually have a bowl of some sort of cereal, and an egg & cheese sandwich on either wheat bread or as of late, a bagel. Washed down with the milk (skim) from the cereal, OJ, and coffee for the road.

On weekends, Mrs. Big Dog will make pancakes or waffles sometimes. Otherwise, bacon and eggs by me, or a simple breakfast pie by me as well. Sunday sometimes doesn't allot time to cook much as we go to the early service. Especially if Saturday was a late night.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 5, 2005)

Not long ago, we had a big breakfast nearly every morning. I'd start the week off with bacon, sausage or ham, cheese grits, biscuits, eggs, & some sort of fruit, the next day, it would either be a breakfast casserole, breakfast pizza, or fritatta made from the meat leftover from the day before, & so on through the rest of the week. Some mornings it would just be biscuits, sausage gravy, & fruit. Awhile back, my doctor said I needed to slow down & get more rest so now, I make things that I can make the night before & just slide in the oven in the morning, breakfast casserole, overnight coffee cake, the occasional fritatta since they don't take long to make. I mainly do this for hubby & the kids since I don't eat breakfast until 9 or 10am.


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 5, 2005)

I usually have fruits first thing in the morning, then I have different kinds of teas,  Apple tea, ginger and lemon tea, mint tea, tea masala etc etc. I have them with toast, or croissants. On the toast I have omega 3 margarine, and marmalade, jam or peanut butter.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 5, 2005)

I love to cook breakfast food, but admit that over the yeas I have not been the biggest breaky eater ever. I find that when I first wake up I almost never have an appetite, and wait a while before munching. I like light breakfast during the week, perhaps some like fruit, tea, yogurt (lol, I some times joke that I live off of yogurt), a smoothie, granola or oatmeal. Or maybe some wheat or other dark bread with honey, or a slice of cheese. 

I do love to get fancy on the weekends though, and make things like crepes, pancakes, muffins, egg dishes and homemade breads


----------



## Constance (Dec 5, 2005)

Neither my husband or I are breakfast eaters, except on Sunday, when we have a late brunch...bacon, fried eggs & toast, or biscuits and sausage gravy, or sometimes a frittata. My tummy can't handle anything but tea until after 10:00 AM, and by then it's almost lunch time. 
If I were, though, I think sizzle's breakfast would appeal to me most.


----------

